# Look at this neat squirrel



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw this big squirrel in our field today an it made me want to go hunting right now but can't. Have to wait til later in the season because more likely it has babies in a tree close by.. But darn is squirrel meat good eatting.










Hope to see more like this one.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

looks like it had his nose in a can of paint


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Squirrel is one of my very favorite game meats. I think they taste really good.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks like White Eagle has been trying to get the squirrel into some flour.

Truthfully, If I got that squirrel, I'd have to take him and get it stuffed.
That's a nice little piebald there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice Fox Squirrel.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow....how cute. I've never seen anything like it. Much too cute to eat !!!!!!!!!!

I feed about 5 squirrels. They provide great entertainment throughout the day. One waits for me every morning....well, not for me....more likely for the sunflower seeds....lol.


----------



## Standupguy (May 27, 2007)

There is a town close to where I live that has a albino squirrel population...Used to be tons of them but now you see them less frequently..i beleive it was unlawful to kill them at one time...still it was a sight to see...


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Standupguy said:


> There is a town close to where I live that has a albino squirrel population...Used to be tons of them but now you see them less frequently..i beleive it was unlawful to kill them at one time...still it was a sight to see...


I still always see about three or four of them every time I go there. There are some other towns in the US that boast an albino squirrel population, on in Kansas or Texas I believe.

donsgal


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

We are hopeing to see more of these type of squirrels. Now in the fall up in mountain behind our place there are huge nut trees an I guess last fall I shot close to 8 fox squirrles but none looked like this guy. If I see one like that I will not shoot it because it is rare to see one like that. Plus before I fire my gun I look through my scope to make sure it is big enough to shoot. Now only we could see a solid white one. 


Have any of you had squirrel stir fry? Boy it is good to eat.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

We have some strange yellow squirrels with stripes here in Panama. They are amazingly agile - they run along the top of the barbed wire fence, jump from pike-to-pike on the gate, and keep going.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

There is a squirrel in a small community near us that is white with black patches just like a holstein cow. I've seen it 3 times up close. Olney Illinois has a white squirrel population and is near here, so it may be a cross.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

poppy said:


> There is a squirrel in a small community near us that is white with black patches just like a holstein cow. I've seen it 3 times up close. Olney Illinois has a white squirrel population and is near here, so it may be a cross.


It might be a fox squirrel. Check out a pic at







. In fact, looking at that "nose in the paint can" coloring, the OP's photo might be a fox squirrel too. They are larger than regular squirrels. We had one in the back yard once and I thought it was a skunk.

Donsgal


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Fox squirrels come in many colors,just like a horse of many colors. Black to white and white to black and every shade in between. If you like to eat fox squirrels, make sure there are no pine trees around unless you like the taste of turpentine. :shrug:


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Marysville, Kansas is known as "Black Squirrel City". Park is full of coal black fox squirrels.


----------

